
AI Will Shift Preferences to the Microstate – Killing Large Republics - saidnothing
http://adamashwal.com/microstate
======
sharemywin
Recent experiments with democracy have created large efficient machines for
reducing rent-seeking from political elite – free markets, an idea that’s more
of an aspiration than a reality, have proven to be potent for encouraging
innovation

-We don't have democracy any more than we have free markets. Most of the world constitutions were really old or modeled off real old ideas.

-Also, I fail to see how rent seeking is reduced in a free market.

------
sharemywin
The core assumptions I make are threefold: the cost of basic necessities (food
+ shelter), of land reclamation, and of protection (law enforcement and
national defense) fall to 0 with AI and robotics.

\- I guess I don't buy any of those assumptions

